# Goggles that are compatible with the Giro G10



## Greg (Jan 27, 2008)

I have a pair of Smith goggles that don't fit well with my Giro G10. Looking to replace them. Can any other G10 owners recommend something?


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 27, 2008)

I had the same problem with a pair of Smith goggles on my Giro9. I ended up getting another pair of Smith Prodigy's that fit much better. Still not a perfect fit. Scott and Giro seem not to get along.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 27, 2008)

I have the Giro Fusion and have had no trouble with Spy goggles that I have purchased on Steep and Cheap.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 27, 2008)

I have a G10 and use Dragon DX goggles with no problem.


----------



## NESkibum (Jan 27, 2008)

By far, the best goggle to wear with the G10 is the Oakley Crowbar. Giro has also came out with their own branded goggle to fit with the G10 known as Root. It looks alot like the Crowbar but I have not yet tried it on to see what the fit is like.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 27, 2008)

I own the G10, and have used many different goggles with it.  In the Smith line the Fuse fit real nice.  The Prodigy I felt was too tall of a lense and pushed down hard on my nose.  In the Scott line The Motives fit perfectly.  My personal favorites though are Spy Soldier's.  They fit awsome, nice face foam and, good lenses.  

The other problem you are facing with goggle fit besides helmet shape is face shape.  My friend is looking to get a helmet, that will work good with his Spy Soldiers as he already owns them.  However he has a small face and the don't fit at all, with a G10, were as they fit perfect with my face.  The best bet would be take your helmet to a shop that has several brands of goggles and see what works best for your face shape, and helmet compatibility.


----------



## DEVO (Jan 28, 2008)

Greg said:


> I have a pair of Smith goggles that don't fit well with my Giro G10. Looking to replace them. Can any other G10 owners recommend something?




I also have the G10 Prodigy combo (my G10 is the MX model with the visor), I find they fit great together.


----------



## newskier (Jan 28, 2008)

Oakley Crowbars fit well.


----------



## ajl50 (Jan 28, 2008)

G9 and I go with Oakleys- they work great .


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jan 28, 2008)

I use a G10 and Scott Storms and they work fine. Most goggles with the new wing pieces work with most helmets. I don't buy the idea that the goggle and helmet has to be the same manufacturer. As long as the vents line up they will work fine.


----------



## Greg (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks all! I picked up a pair of Oakley Crowbars with blue iridium lenses on eBay for $93. A lot more than I've ever paid for goggles, but it seemed like a decent deal.


----------



## ta&idaho (Jan 30, 2008)

Not to knock the $93 you spent on those admittedly sweet goggles, but I highly recommend Cat Crap (http://www.campmor.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?productId=608) to anyone that has never tried it before.  It makes the cheapest old goggles perform miraculously well...


----------



## Greg (Jan 30, 2008)

ta&idaho said:


> Not to knock the $93 you spent on those admittedly sweet goggles, but I highly recommend Cat Crap (http://www.campmor.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?productId=608) to anyone that has never tried it before.  It makes the cheapest old goggles perform miraculously well...


That's amazing! That stuff can really make my old goggles fit my helmet better?


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 30, 2008)

take your Giro into the shop with you and try em on...everyones face is different, what works for you wont necessarly work for me...


----------



## ubskitech (Feb 5, 2008)

*ubskitech*



Greg said:


> I have a pair of Smith goggles that don't fit well with my Giro G10. Looking to replace them. Can any other G10 owners recommend something?



You might want to revisit your Giro dealer as Giro has begun producing their own goggle line. This should allow for a precise match for your helmet.


----------



## Greg (Feb 5, 2008)

Greg said:


> Thanks all! I picked up a pair of Oakley Crowbars with blue iridium lenses on eBay for $93. A lot more than I've ever paid for goggles, but it seemed like a decent deal.



The Crowbars came yesterday and they fit under the helmet much better than my Smiths. The strap seems really tight though despite being as loose as it can go. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## danny p (Feb 5, 2008)

my IRIS goggles came with a special attachment you can add to the goggle band to make it longer so it's not so tight around the helmet.  fits my G10 great.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Feb 5, 2008)

Greg said:


> The Crowbars came yesterday and they fit under the helmet much better than my Smiths. The strap seems really tight though despite being as loose as it can go. Anyone else notice this?



You might need an extender but with the new Oakley's they have that sticky strip on the inside of the strap and sometimes when it's on the helmet it prevents the strap from fully stretching since it is sticky. While most goggles nowadays are "helmet compatible" it is always a good idea, as mentioned, to try the goggles with your helmet to make sure it will work.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 6, 2008)

ski_resort_observer said:


> ..they have that sticky strip on the inside of the strap and sometimes when it's on the helmet it prevents the strap from fully stretching since it is sticky.



I have a pair of Spy goggles with that sticky strip, I hate it!  Seems like a solution to a problem that didn't exist to me.  All it does is make it harder to get the goggles on and off the helmet...


----------



## SkiDork (Feb 6, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I have a pair of Spy goggles with that sticky strip, I hate it!  Seems like a solution to a problem that didn't exist to me.  All it does is make it harder to get the goggles on and off the helmet...



I actually love the sticky inside of the Spy straps.  Keeps it solidly in place, and I never have a problem putting them up or down.  I guess to each his own.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 6, 2008)

SkiDork said:


> I actually love the sticky inside of the Spy straps.  Keeps it solidly in place, and I never have a problem putting them up or down.  I guess to each his own.



My straps never move on goggles without the sticky stuff.


----------



## SkiDork (Feb 6, 2008)

bvibert said:


> My straps never move on goggles without the sticky stuff.



Thats strange how we're direct opposites.  My goggles without sticky straps would always pop off the helmet and end up dangling in the back.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 6, 2008)

SkiDork said:


> Thats strange how we're direct opposites.  My goggles without sticky straps would always pop off the helmet and end up dangling in the back.



OK, maybe I shouldn't say they NEVER moved, because that has happened on rare occasions.  It's not enough to warrant the annoying sticky stuff though, IMHO.

BTW, I'm one of those guys that strongly resists change, even if it only slightly annoys me...


----------



## tomaso12 (Feb 7, 2008)

Greg said:


> The Crowbars came yesterday and they fit under the helmet much better than my Smiths. The strap seems really tight though despite being as loose as it can go. Anyone else notice this?



I have a G10 (size M) with Oakley Wisdoms w/ the optional helmet strap kit...same problem.  It is okay when everything is on, but taking the googles off is impossible, unless i unclip the strap off the goggles.


----------



## 56fish (Feb 17, 2008)

Oakley A Frames.
:beer:


----------



## Mildcat (Jun 27, 2008)

Greg said:


> The Crowbars came yesterday and they fit under the helmet much better than my Smiths. The strap seems really tight though despite being as loose as it can go. Anyone else notice this?



Just got some crowbars with the gold iridium lens on SAC and they look like they were made for the G10. Much better fit than the Smith Regulators I had. Now I just need some snow to try them out.


----------



## Geoff (Jul 2, 2008)

I have a Giro Omen size L.  I use the Smith Phenom Turbo.  I have several lenses for them:  Yellow, RC-36, and Sensor Mirror which is a rose color.  I've been using fan goggles for the last decade after having huge issues on a big powder day doing laps riding the Snowbird tram.  Fogging just ain't an issue.

As other people are saying, you need to try lots of different goggles with your helmet.  Everybody has a different head shape.


----------



## ed-drum (Jul 2, 2008)

Swans. Best goggles that I've ever owned.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> The Crowbars came yesterday and they fit under the helmet much better than my Smiths. The strap seems really tight though despite being as loose as it can go. Anyone else notice this?



I wish I had read this thread more carefully.  I just got a G10 and Crowbars (based on this thread) and the strap seems really tight on mine as well.  Did they end up working well for you anyway Greg?


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Oct 15, 2008)

I have a G10 and basically any good goggle with a flat top of the frame should fit fine. We sell Giro and Smith and Oakley. Giro does make some good goggles and they fit very well. If you look at the top of your Crowbar, it's not flat. Take a look at Geoff's Smith Turbo Fan goggles, the top of the frame is flat, easy to fit for almost any helmet.

The Crowbar is a very popular goggle and the helmet has to fit perfect for them to work meaning the helmet should come down just above the eyebrow. If you have alot of forehead showing either the helmet is too small or you need to adjust it bigger. 

As far as the strap goes, assuming you have it adjusted to as big as it goes and it still too tight then you need to buy an extender. I would call around as not all shops carry them. 

This is why buying them in a shop where you can actually try them on is sometimes worth more than saving a few bucks. I would never buy goggles or a helmet before trying them on first.

Geoff - we carry the Smith Turbo but don't sell very many. Does the battery last a whole season? They are pricey but you do get several lens and the few we sell the guests come back and swear by them.


----------



## Greg (Oct 15, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I wish I had read this thread more carefully.  I just got a G10 and Crowbars (based on this thread) and the strap seems really tight on mine as well.  Did they end up working well for you anyway Greg?



I think either I got used to it or the strap stretched a bit. In either case, it didn't end up annoying me enough to do much about it. YMMV.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 15, 2008)

NESkibum said:


> By far, the best goggle to wear with the G10 is the Oakley Crowbar. Giro has also came out with their own branded goggle to fit with the G10 known as Root. It looks alot like the Crowbar but I have not yet tried it on to see what the fit is like.



I gotta get those!


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 15, 2008)

After reading this I just went and put my helmet on(G10) along with my new Crowbars and they didn't seem to tight to me. The strap was adjusted out all the way and my helmet is a size small so that probably helps.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 15, 2008)

ski_resort_observer said:


> The Crowbar is a very popular goggle and the helmet has to fit perfect for them to work meaning the helmet should come down just above the eyebrow. If you have alot of forehead showing either the helmet is too small or you need to adjust it bigger.



The helmet comes down to within an inch or less of my eyebrows, I think it fits fine.



ski_resort_observer said:


> As far as the strap goes, assuming you have it adjusted to as big as it goes and it still too tight then you need to buy an extender. I would call around as not all shops carry them.



How would an extender work?  There's no clips or anything on the strap.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 15, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> After reading this I just went and put my helmet on(G10) along with my new Crowbars and they didn't seem to tight to me. The strap was adjusted out all the way and my helmet is a size small so that probably helps.



Mine is a medium, you'd think that the straps would fit that too.

I'm thinking I'm going to have to go with a different goggle with this helmet, too bad I really like the goggles otherwise.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 15, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Mine is a medium, you'd think that the straps would fit that too.
> 
> I'm thinking I'm going to have to go with a different goggle with this helmet, too bad I really like the goggles otherwise.



Try out the Giro Roots, $25 at TJ Maxx.

What lens did you get? I got the Black irradium which seem kinda dark at night.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 15, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> What lens did you get? I got the Black irradium which seem kinda dark at night.



Thats a shocker to you?  It is meant for bright days.  That is why they make less tinted lenses for night time use.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 15, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Try out the Giro Roots, $25 at TJ Maxx.
> 
> What lens did you get? I got the Black irradium which seem kinda dark at night.



I got the same, and didn't intend on using them at night.


----------



## Greg (Oct 15, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Mine is a medium, you'd think that the straps would fit that too.



_You're_ in a size medium? I didn't realize you were such a pinhead.  Large here...


----------



## bvibert (Oct 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> _You're_ in a size medium? I didn't realize you were such a pinhead.  Large here...



I was surprised too, my old helmet (Boeri) is an XL (I think, there's no marking on it).  A large G10 was quite loose on my head so I tried a medium and it fit rather nicely.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Oct 15, 2008)

bvibert said:


> How would an extender work?  There's no clips or anything on the strap.



Oops, forgot about that. Lots of great goggles out there. Make sure your getting one with dual lens and spherical shaped. All of the top models have those two things. 

Here's a suggestion......take your helmet into a ski shop and check out their goggles to find the one you like and fits well. With a "thanks for your time, I'll think about it" go back home and order them online.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 15, 2008)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Oops, forgot about that. Lots of great goggles out there. Make sure your getting one with dual lens and spherical shaped. All of the top models have those two things.
> 
> Here's a suggestion......take your helmet into a ski shop and check out their goggles to find the one you like and fits well. With a "thanks for your time, I'll think about it" go back home and order them online.



I generally don't like wasting a shop's time if I'm just going to order online anyway.  I actually found that my existing Smith goggles fit pretty well, so I might just stick with them for now (and live with a small scratch that I hardly notice while wearing them).  I didn't think they would fit too well based on this thread, but Greg must have had a different model of Smith's, or something.

My wife is going to head to TJ Maxx tomorrow and see if they have any of the Giro roots left, so that might be an option too.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Oct 15, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I generally don't like wasting a shop's time if I'm just going to order online anyway.  I actually found that my existing Smith goggles fit pretty well, so I might just stick with them for now (and live with a small scratch that I hardly notice while wearing them).  I didn't think they would fit too well based on this thread, but Greg must have had a different model of Smith's, or something.
> 
> My wife is going to head to TJ Maxx tomorrow and see if they have any of the Giro roots left, so that might be an option too.



That's cool although it wouldn't be a problem in our shop. Building good will with our guests, whether they buy or not, is important to us. Down the road it usually pays dividends by producing positive word of mouth marketing.  What about getting a replacement lens for the Smith's. Check out www.prolens.com


----------



## bvibert (Oct 15, 2008)

ski_resort_observer said:


> That's cool although it wouldn't be a problem in our shop. Building good will with our guests, whether they buy or not, is important to us. Down the road it usually pays dividends by producing positive word of mouth marketing.  What about getting a replacement lens for the Smith's. Check out www.prolens.com



That's a possibility too, thanks for the link.


----------



## Phillycore (Oct 16, 2008)

I still like my wisdoms.... They fit over my glasses really well, and have no gaper gap at the helmet (giro 9)
Also the newer rubber ends on the straps work so much better than those crappy plastic ones that used to make them work like crap with a helmet...  

I've yet to try the crowbars which I know fit the helmet's better with the outriggers, but fitment with my glasses is another issue...

Doesn't help you much though....lol


----------



## bvibert (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm gonna get rid of the crowbars, anyone want to buy a pair?  My wife just picked up some Giro roots at TJ Maxx for cheap.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 16, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'm gonna get rid of the crowbars, anyone want to buy a pair?  My wife just picked up some Giro roots at TJ Maxx for cheap.



I see you got her priorities straight. I am planning on hitting them up after work to see what they have for something for night skiing/low light.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 16, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I see you got her priorities straight. I am planning on hitting them up after work to see what they have for something for night skiing/low light.



She found some at the Torrington store with the gold boost lens, that's supposed to be for heavy cloud/low light conditions.  The only thing they list as being better for low light is clear lenses.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 16, 2008)

I was just looking at the lenses on Giros website and saw that about the gold boost. I think I go by no less than 3 TJ Maxx on my way home so my chances are pretty good that I might find something.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 16, 2008)

Is she going straight home to try them on the helmet? Let me know how they fit.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 16, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Is she going straight home to try them on the helmet? Let me know how they fit.



That hadn't been discussed, but she may be talked into it...  I think she had a few more errands to run before going home.


----------



## severine (Oct 16, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Is she going straight home to try them on the helmet? Let me know how they fit.


You guys are a riot! 

I tried them on but to be honest, it's difficult to give an opinion since Brian's helmet is pretty big on my head.  That said, it seems like they should work well together.  I had a bit of a gap, but again, his helmet is too big for me so I was doing my best.  The strap on the Root is definitely long enough to be worn comfortably with the G10.  If you decide you don't like how they fit, you can always return them-especially since you have so many TJMaxxes at your disposal. 

Funny how differently the G10 fits... I have a Giro Fuse in medium that fits me well, but Brian's medium G10 is huge on me.


----------



## Greg (Oct 16, 2008)

severine said:


> You guys are a riot!
> 
> I tried them on but to be honest, it's difficult to give an opinion since Brian's helmet is pretty big on my head.  That said, it seems like they should work well together.  I had a bit of a gap, but again, his helmet is too big for me so I was doing my best.  The strap on the Root is definitely long enough to be worn comfortably with the G10.  If you decide you don't like how they fit, you can always return them-especially since you have so many TJMaxxes at your disposal.
> 
> Funny how differently the G10 fits... I have a Giro Fuse in medium that fits me well, but Brian's medium G10 is huge on me.



Please post pics. Goggle stoke.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks for the report.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> Please post pics. Goggle stoke.



Carrie, if you have a chance some pics in a slightly bigger size than what I got on my cell phone wouldn't be bad.


----------



## severine (Oct 16, 2008)

Working on it....


----------



## severine (Oct 16, 2008)

Giro Root goggles with my Giro Fuse:






Giro Root goggles with the G10:








Didn't notice the gap with the G10 until I used the flash... but that could just be because the helmet is too big for me.  Seems to fit well with the Fuse, though.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 16, 2008)

The white helmet Brians?


----------



## severine (Oct 16, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> The white helmet Brians?


Yup.  I ruined his big surprise (though he did tell me to post pics).


----------



## Greg (Oct 16, 2008)

Sweet Gaper gap! :razz: Brian is going to look radical. I think the visor will make him ski faster too.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 16, 2008)

Hopefully that gap isn't there when I wear them.   Otherwise I'll be looking for yet another set of goggles... :roll:

EDIT: BTW, the visor is rad....


----------



## severine (Oct 16, 2008)

Personally, if they look that way on Brian, too, I would just return them.  The Smith Phenoms that I have fit his helmet well - but they're girly.  There are also a ton of Bolle and Dragon goggles @ TJ Maxx right now... might be worth bringing the helmet down and trying them out.


----------



## Greg (Oct 16, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Hopefully that gap isn't there when I wear them.   Otherwise I'll be looking for yet another set of goggles... :roll:



I doubt it. Your fat head should fill that helmet better. :razz: I still can't believe you're in a medium. I must have a bigger brain.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> I doubt it. Your fat head should fill that helmet better. :razz: I still can't believe you're in a medium. I must have a bigger brain.



Nah, just a fatter head.  Your body is trying to protect what little it has up there the best it can.  Whereas, in my case, I've got plenty of brain power to spare so it wouldn't matter if I lost a bit in a crash...


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 16, 2008)

bvibert said:


> EDIT: BTW, the visor is rad....



Yes it is.  I have that helmet in black.  Awesome for tree skiing.  When you see branches coming that will slap your face, just lower your head and the visor protects you.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 16, 2008)

I tried on the Roots with the G10 briefly tonight and they fit much better on my head than Carrie's.  Looks like I found my goggle solution.   I got two pairs for less than it cost me for one pair of crowbars from Tramdock.  The look very similar to the crowbar, but they have a much longer strap.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks for the update. Looks like tomorrow I will stop by and see what they have left.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Oct 16, 2008)

glad it all worked out. 



bvibert said:


> Hopefully that gap isn't there when I wear them.   Otherwise I'll be looking for yet another set of goggles... :roll:


One popular fix for a small gap is an inexpensive but high quality thin skull cap,
about $10 plus you look really cool in the bar after you take off your helmet. :wink:


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 17, 2008)

Greg said:


> I doubt it. Your fat head should fill that helmet better. :razz: I still can't believe you're in a medium. I must have a bigger brain.



Yeah really, I'm at least a half foot shorter and bald as an egg and I barely fit my melon into a medium. He must have to run into a wall head first to get the helmet on. :wink:


----------



## hardline (Oct 20, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Yes it is.  I have that helmet in black.  Awesome for tree skiing.  When you see branches coming that will slap your face, just lower your head and the visor protects you.



at one point last season in the trees at stowe my face was getting so whiped i actually considered getting a full face. i was out at dinner one night at the bartender thought i had been in a fight.i have a visor on my burton and im neither here nor there with it.


----------



## severine (Oct 20, 2008)

I could totally understand the advantages of a full-faced helmet in the trees.  Heck,when I get to that point, I might want one.  I'm so accident prone I might need it.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 20, 2008)

hardline said:


> at one point last season in the trees at stowe my face was getting so whiped i actually considered getting a full face. i was out at dinner one night at the bartender thought i had been in a fight.i have a visor on my burton and im neither here nor there with it.



Burton does not have a model that has a 'real' visor.  The Mutiny's is so small it would do nothing.  My G10MX has a real big visor just like a full face Moto-x helmet.






Works good for me.


----------

